# looking for reassurance



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not sure how to word this so im sort of hoping you'll all just know what I mean... . I have "almost" decided that realistically we must now move onto a donor egg cycle for our next attempt. It's come as a bit of a shock and Im just feeling very anxious and worried about everything.... about how I'm going to feel? Is this normal? I suppose I'm just looking for some reassurance from ladies that have done donor ivf and are pregnant or now have children from donor eggs. Is it something that stays in your mind or is it forgotten once you have your baby in your arms? Do you tell your friends and family? I've just got a million things running through my head at the moment. Thank you


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Kath, Ive just had IVF tx using my own eggs which resulted in a BFN. I too am about to start on a DE cycle and whilst i feel like ive accepted this is the next step I too have all the same questions as you!!!!
Im sure someone will come along to give us some wisdom!

all the best 

Shelly

x


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Shelly! No joy so far... When are you due to start?  I started taking the birth control pill yesterday. There isn't a waiting list at all at my clinic and so it was sort of ok then, let's go for it..... It was nice to know that Im not alone in feeling like this and it sounds like we are in similar situations. Im finding it a bit hard to get my head around it all. Have you told family and friends? 
Love Kath


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Kath

You might find it helpful to join the Donor Conception Network or look at their online message boards (I'm sure Olivia, who also posts here and runs the DCN will echo this too).  There are loads of people there in similar situations thinking about all these issues and sharing their thoughts, and it sounds as if you would find that really useful.

Best of luck!

Natalie


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Do join us at DC Network.  The Forums are only open to members for both viewing and posting, but there are lots of stories and sources of support on the site, www.dcnetwork.org

Very best wishes
Olivia


----------

